# 10 sản phẩm dầu gội khô được ưu ái trong mùa Hè



## hong nhung (12/6/18)

Dầu gội khô là một trong những bí quyết cho mái tóc luôn sạch thơm, nhất là vào mùa Hè nóng bức.

Hiện nay, trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại dầu gội khô, đa dạng về công dụng, kết cấu và sắc màu để phù hợp với nhu cầu khác nhau. Chẳng hạn, dầu gội khô dạng bột siêu mịn, chai dạng xịt hay rắc, với công dụng chính là loại bỏ tình trạng tóc bết dầu và mùi mồ hôi – nguyên nhân chính khiến bạn trông không được gọn gàng và chỉn chu. Ngoài ra, dầu gội khô còn làm tóc bồng bềnh hơn và giữ nếp tóc tốt hơn.

*1. DẦU GỘI KHÔ – KRISTIN ESS STYLE REVIVING DRY SHAMPOO*
Kristin Ess Style Reviving Dry Shampoo có khả năng loại bỏ dầu thừa và cảm giác nhờn rít do bụi bẩn tích tụ. Lưu ý khi sử dụng sản phẩm là bạn phải bảo đảm đã thoa đều bọt dầu gội khô để tránh xuất hiện những vệt trắng loang lỗ trên mái tóc, đặc biệt là đối với tóc sẫm màu. Với giá thành phù hợp với chất lượng, Kristen hiện một trong các nhãn hiệu dầu gội khô được tin dùng nhiều nhất. Bên cạnh đó, dầu gội khô nhà Kristin Ess cũng nhận được nhiều phản hội tích cực về mùi thơm dễ chịu của sản phẩm.



​*2. DẦU GỘI KHÔ – SACHAJUAN DRY VOLUME POWDER SHAMPOO*
Nếu bạn không hài lòng với công thức dạng sủi bọt, hãy thử dầu gội khô dạng bột Sachajuan Dry Volume Powder Shampoo. Với công thức dạng bột, sản phẩm có khả năng thấm hút dầu cực tốt, giảm cảm giác bết dính và vón cục. Hơn nữa, Sachajuan Dry Volume Powder Shampoo còn có mùi thơm tươi mát và các dưỡng chất giúp cho mái tóc mềm mại và vào nếp hơn.
Sản phẩm phù hợp với tất cả các loại tóc (kể cả tóc duỗi ép hay tóc xoăn).



​*3. DẦU GỘI KHÔ – R+CO DEATH VALLEY DRY SHAMPOO*
Protein gạo và Silica là một trong hai hoạt chất chính và tạo nên điều kì diệu cho sản phẩm. Chính nhờ hai thành phần này mà giúp biến đổi tình trạng mái tóc bết dầu thành “mái tóc chuẩn salon” ngay tức khắc. Nếu bạn là người thường xuyên có những cuộc hẹn vội vã và không kịp “chỉnh đốn”… mái tóc, thì R+Co Death Valley Dry Shampoo là sản phẩm hứa hẹn dành cho bạn.




*4. DẦU GỘI KHÔ – AMIKA PERK UP DRY SHAMPOO*
Thành phần chính của sản phẩm dầu gội khô Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo là các tinh bột gạo (dạng hạt bột siêu nhỏ và mịn) có thể ngay lập tức hấp thu hết dầu thừa, giúp mái tóc mềm mượt như vừa mới gội đầu và sấy tóc.



​*5. DẦU GỘI KHÔ – VERB DRY SHAMPOO*
Bên cạnh các công dụng tuyệt vời vốn có của một loại dầu gội khô (hấp thụ dầu thừa, nhẹ nhàng làm sạch da đầu tức thời…), Verb Dry Shampoo còn được yêu thích bởi vì thàh phần dầu gội không chứa Sulfate, Paraben và Gluten – hoàn toàn không gây kích ứng và hưởng xấu đến sức khoẻ. Bên cạnh đó, đầu phun nhỏ gọn rất phù hợp và chính xác khi bạn muốn dùng sản phẩm ở phần chân tóc. Không chỉ vậy, thiết kế xinh xắn, vừa chiếc túi nhỏ gọn cũng là một trong những điểm cộng của dầu gội khô này.



​*6. DẦU GỘI KHÔ – TARTE HAIR GOALS DRY SHAMPOO*
Dầu gội khô Tarte Hair Goals Dry Shampoo chứa các hạt bột siêu mịn giúp dễ dàng “len lỏi” vào từng sợi chân tóc , nhẹ nhàng loại bỏ bụi bẩn trên da đầu và mang lại mùi hương thanh mát. Bên cạnh đó, Tarte còn cam kết đây là sản phẩm thuần chay (vegan product) vì vậy mà được rất nhiều nhận xét và bình luận tích cực (không chỉ về chất lượng) mà còn về trách nhiệm của nhãn hàng.



​*7. DẦU GỘI KHÔ – EVA NYC ‘FRESHEN UP’ DRY SHAMPOO*
Dầu gội khô Eva NYC ‘Freshen Up’ Dry Shampoo đã khắc phục được nhược điểm của các loại dầu gội khô thông thường là làm cho những sợi tóc tối màu trở nên bóng xám, trông vô cùng mất tự nhiên và gây khó chịu.




*8. DẦU GỘI KHÔ – LIVING PROOF PERFECT HAIR DAY DRY SHAMPOO*
Thay vì chỉ hấp thụ dầu thừa và che mùi, công nghệ làm sạch tóc ba tác động giúp loại bỏ dầu, mồ hôi, mùi khó chịu và tạo ra mùi hương thoang thoải dễ chịu suốt cả ngày dài. Bên cạnh đó, công nghệ này còn giúp tóc vào nếp hơn và mái tóc trông dày dặn hơn. Cách sử dụng sản phẩm rất đơn giản. Bạn chỉ cần xịt sản phẩm vào chân tóc và đợi khoảng 30 giây sau thì dùng lược chải từ chân tóc đến ngọn.




*9. DẦU GỘI KHÔ – KLORANE GENTLE DRY SHAMPOO WITH OAT MILK*
Chiết xuất từ sữa yến mạch, Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo With Oat Milk không chỉ giúp làm sạch mà còn làm dịu da đầu và khử mùi khó chịu do tóc dính đầy bụi bẩn và mồ hôi. Sản phẩm rất phù hợp cho những người có cơ địa dễ bị ngứa, kích ứng và da nhạy cảm.




*10. DẦU GỘI KHÔ – DOVE REFRESH + CARE DRY SHAMPOO, VOLUME & FULLNESS*
Là một trong những cái tên quen thuộc trong ngành, Dove cho ra đời dòng sản phẩm dầu gội đầu khô kết hợp khả năng thấm hút dầu vượt trội và giúp cho mái tóc trông dày, đầy đặn hơn. Bên cạnh đó, với thiết kế nhỏ gọn, Dove Refresh + Care Dry Shampoo, Volume & Fullness rất thích hợp sử dụng cho mỗi chuyến đi xa và khi không có đủ thời gian để gội đầu mỗi ngày.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

